# Ruffwear Front Range Harness



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I am still on the hunt for a harness for Koda that doesn't ride up on her throat, hinder her shoulders, or rub her armpits. My problem finding one to fit her is that most that might work have something between the front legs and hers are so close together! Her chest is super deep but pretty narrow, if that makes sense. 

The Ruffwear Front Range looks like the part between the legs might be narrow enough for her. Has anyone ever used one? How did it fit? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Comfortflex that I bought years ago for my female but don't use. It fit well.

Why do you want a harness? If for walking, research is showing these are changing the dogs gait and creating issues.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

She walks fine with a prong/flat collar for regular walks. I'm looking at harnesses for when we walk in the fields on a long line. She sometimes darts after critters before I can stop her and when she hits the end of the leash I don't like it jerking on her neck and throat. I've looked at the comfort flex but did't care for how narrow the straps were across the chest area.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

RW's Doubleback harness is much higher quality, especially the hardware.... It's designed with climbing technology for weight distribution. I borrowed a Front Range (with the intent of adding saddlebags) and wasn't impressed. It's more "gimmick" than "gear", IMHO.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I looked at the doubleback and while it seems like a nice harness it is way more than I need both in material and price. I'm not planning on climbing or repelling with Koda. The Front Range seems like a viable option because it's padded and does not require the dog to step in. 

Anybody else with any experiance with this harness?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the ruff wear web master harness-Rorie does physical therapy and uses it in the underwater treadmill-also use it on walks so I am not pulling on her neck -she has spine issues


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

*I like this harness*

I really like this harness, it is really rugged and if need be I can grab the handles to pull of pick up


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

@KillRbee18: Neat harness. Where did you get it? I like that you can put patches on it.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

KillRbee18 said:


> I really like this harness, it is really rugged and if need be I can grab the handles to pull of pick up


How is that on hotter days?


----------

